

Is Google's Chrome OS / Android ever going to get Java support? Any options? - kirtijthorat

Our team is currently looking for an alternative way to replace the Java code dependency into our web-based SaaS application. Our app uses Java for detecting scales, printers i.e standard printer for invoice &#x2F; packing slip printing and a thermal printer for UPS, FedEx and USPS label printing. But lately, ever since that massive Java security breach and the ongoing updates to Java versions has created issues and our app only works with earlier versions of Java. It forced us to refactor our code to get it working with latest Java version. But, with every new Java version update release, we have to be very vigilant and see if it breaks any functionality. Majority of our clients are using Chrome browser on Windows PC but that market is shrinking rapidly. They are now moving onto Chrome OS and Android based devices and Mac too. A 32-bit Chrome browser do not support Java 7 on the Mac platform (as per official Java page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;java.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;download&#x2F;faq&#x2F;chrome.xml). So Java has issue with Mac too.<p>So, here we are, searching for a solid alternative to Java language which is based on a newer open source standards that everyone has been pushing for. Considering Oracle&#x27;s lawsuit against Google for its use of patented Java (where did the &quot;Open Source&quot; go?) technology makes Google even less likely to use it. Ironically, most Android applications are written in Java but they use &quot;Dalvik&quot; instead of Java Virtual Machine.<p>We are debating the way to go is use of HTML5, JavaScript, Node.js. But again, what to do between now and the time that HTML5 is adopted? OR should we opt for a &quot;GWT Web Toolkit&quot; (GWT) will let us develop in Java and then compile it to optimized JavaScript to run on the web. But our goal is try to stay away from anything that relates Java code.<p>This should really be asked to someone at Google, but I would like to get the opinions of HN experts. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.
======
rgoomar
I would say go the HTML5 direction. It's probably a bit more stable than Java.
Also, you can do a detection of whether or not the browser supports HTML5
technologies and give them the Java port if it does not.

That should fix your issue. Add in new technology, but have a fallback if it
support for it does not exist.

That's just in theory though, i'm not sure how java works in Web or how you
have to import it. I've never really worked with Java in terms of websites /
web applications.

